# Your cat's Likes & Dislikes



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

*Likes*
1. A chin/gum/head massage
2. Ear cleaning session
3. His Feline greenies treat, shirasu treat
4. Brushing teeth cos that's the time he gets to lick the toothpaste.
5. Playing Da-bird
6. Stalking and attacking cleaning tools
7. Watching me

*Dislikes/Hates*
1. Lightning/thunder/rain
2. Water
3. Being wiped down or cleaned with damp cloth/cotton pad
4. Strangers
5. Being carried
6. Being confined in his carrier with door closed.
7. Grooming
8. When I ignore him
9. When I stoke the base of his ear
10.When I brushed his tail


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

My cat Tux has an odd like: she loves sherbet. Orange, lime, rainbow, whatever if I'm not careful she'd get in my bowl. On a couple occasions I caught her trying to lick the empty bucket clean.

She also often sleep beside me on my bed, on her back and belly up. But if I try to rub it she grabs my hand and plays rough like she's saying don't touch my belly.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I probably have one more to add. Lately, whatever I was eating, he like to try some too. I just had soya ice cream 5mins ago. Likewise, he came begging for some, I know soya is no good, but just to satisfy his curiosity, I scooped less than 1tsp for him. He sniffed, not too keen but still licked just a wee bit and turned his nose up. *HE DIDN'T LIKE ICE CREAM*.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Likes:
1. food
2. "Driving" - climbing up my partner and sitting on him (back feet on his shoulders, front feet on his head), meowing until he gets up and walks over to her cat tree or the tall dresser.
3. getting behind the bed and snaking her nasty claws at the heads of unsuspecting sleepers.
4. Belly rubs
5. Cardboard scratchers
6. crunchy munchies (see #1)
7. Getting between the sheet and the mattress when you're trying to put new ones on.
8. Being picked up nicely.

Dislikes:
1. Evo 95% Beef
2. Water
3. Having her tail touched.
4. Being picked up when she's misbehaving (she does what we call "attack sloth" while making the sassiest tantrum noises)
5. brushing teeth
6. the pigeons on the balcony
7. tin foil
8. Roomba

Apathetic to:
1. Her owners
2. Catnip
3. bubbles
4. The hot dog costume


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

My 2 have different preferences, but some similarities

Squeek likes:
1. almost any food, esp Lickorish's food (we call her piggy-panda kitty)
2. raw beef
3. raw fish
4. orange marmelade (she licked it off hubby's toast once)
5. baguette, pizza crust
6. cooked lamb
7. her leather tassel toy
8. racing thru the house after using the litter box
9. exploring the garage and crawlspace
10. my hubby (she's a daddy's girl)
11. jumping from the entertainment center to the cat tree and then to the fireplace mantle
12. belly rubs
13. watching birds from the window
14. catching and eating flies
15. catnip
16. sitting in boxes or bags
17. bonito flakes

Squeek dislikes
1. being alone
2. sitting in laps
3. being held near a window
4. constant bonking by Lickorish
5. thunderstorms
6. doorbells

Lickorish likes
1. Squeek
2. sleeping next to me
3. sitting in the sun
4. full body rubs from me
5. watching cars from the window
6. feather toys
7. rubbing against every piece of furniture and walls (we call her pinball kitty)
8. rubbing herself on my feet
9. cardboard and sisal scratchers
10. butter, sour cream, caviar, lox, grilled chicken
11. dirty clothes
12. bonito flakes

Lickorish dislikes
1. being picked up
2. doorbells
3. strangers
4. loud noises
5. high places
6. people food (except grilled chicken)
7. raw food


----------



## ilvny (Oct 13, 2011)

*Princess' Likes and Dislikes*

Princess

LIKES


Looking out the front storm door
Sitting on windowsills and looking out windows
Eating
Making noise at birds and other animals
Sleeping on anything that's soft
Jumping on my computer chair and sleeping on it
Sitting next to heat vents in the winter
Rubbing her face against my fingers
Jumping up when I have my hand up to pet her
Sniffing my face when I kiss the top of her head
Being brushed
Grooming herself
Rubbing against objects (and sometimes the carpet)
Chasing my laser pointer
Playing with her toy mouse (she doesn't play with it as much anymore because she's 12)
Chasing her tail (before I had a cat, I thought this was only a dog thing)
Running past me when I walk (or run) down the steps
Running to the kitchen

DISLIKES


Being held (unless I hold her hind legs while she's looking out a door)
Being in her carrier (she'll make distressed meows during the entire ride to the vet, she has also peed in the carrier the past two times we took her to the vet)
Going to the vet (she's cooperative with the vet, but we have to turn the carrier to get her out of it)
Being petted while she's trying to rest (she'll turn her head and bite quickly)
Having her paws or tail accidentally stepped on (I don't like it either)
Thunder/lightning
Loud noises


----------



## Tokkaebi (Feb 5, 2013)

What a great post, and some really cute and interesting comments!

I have three cats, so I'll narrow it down to what they all seem to like and dislike. They are all from the same litter, they are 10-months-old now:

Biscuit, Bella, and Gandalf like:

-Wellness minced and game canned foods
-Wellness jerky treats, Temptations treats
-Friskies Meaty Bits and Filets canned foods
-Cat Claws Feline Flyer
-Go Cat Teaser Cat Catcher Wand Toy
-rattle catnip mice
-anything I wiggle around on the floor and up the walls
-bugs
-my violin practice
-when I sing
-playing on the bathroom tile
-sleeping on their backs

Biscuit, Bella, and Gandalf do not like:

-fishy canned food
-going outside
-fans
-closed doors
-new people in the house
-theremin, sitar, high-pitched nasal sounds
-thunder

Biscuit in particular likes to be picked up and carried around. She likes seeing stuff from where I see things. The other two don't like it, it scares them, but as they get used to it and know I will always set them down somewhere nice and safe, picking them up is easier and easier.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Both like:
Laundry baskets filled with warm, clean laundry from the dryer
Sleeping between a human's legs
Sunshine
New mattress
Stealing my chair when I work from home
Catnip


Both dislike:
Traveling
The Vet
The phone ringing
The doorbell ringing
Cats outside
Closed doors


One likes:
Belly rubs
Massages
Hugs


The other likes:
Food
Greeting me when I get home


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Nala and Penny both like:
-staring daggers at the other
-lobbing catnip filled mice in the air
-humans who nap with them during the day

Nala and Penny both dislike:
-being picked up and held
-humans who sleep past 5:30 a.m.

Nala likes:
-running and jumping, might be the most athletic cat I've ever met
-water, especially moving water
-looking and smelling out the window

Nala dislikes:
- closed doors

Penny likes:
- pets and rubs, scritches and stretches
- meowing things uninterpretable to humans
- chasing tiny bugs, some of which only she sees

Penny dislikes:
- not being paid attention


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I have too many to list all of their likes and dislikes but some collective things that they like are stalking, watching reality tv out the window (especially if there are birds involved), snuggling with me (not my husband so much), playing with the chihuahua.

Dislikes involve water for only 2 of them, anyone besides myself or my husband (we're not much for having guests over), high pitched noises and for one of them, pretty much any unsanctioned petting. Haha.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

LIKES:

Blaze -

Laser
Lap time
Fish, fish, fish...

Blacky -

Outside
Sleeping on me at night
Following us on walks

Jasper -

Playing fetch
His toy mouse
Wrestling with Coco
Finding everything possible to eat

DISLIKES:

Blaze -

Strangers
New places
Loud noise/garbage trucks/plastic bags
Just about all food...

Blacky -

Confined spaces
Being shut inside
Playing 
Other cats

Jasper -

Strangers
Not being able to find his mouse
Sitting still (I have a hard time picturing him as 6-7 yrs old)

The only things they have in common are all liking that Before Grain quail.  They're hopeless.


----------



## hemiram (Feb 14, 2013)

Timmy:
Likes:

1. Having his back rubbed near the base of the tail.
2. Sleeping on the couch with Wink.
3. Sitting and looking out the window.
4. Always, always, always having food in the dish.
5. Sitting on my chest and getting his head rubbed. Sometimes.
6. Riding on the cart I use to bring groceries into the house.
7. Hunting Wink and being hunted by her.
8. Sitting on the subwoofer and watching TV.
9. Playing in the sink with the water dripping.

Dislikes;

1. Being held for more than about 10 seconds.
2. Being told NO!
3. Riding on the cart with Wink next to him.
4. Not putting food in the dish when he tells me to.

Wink:

Likes;

1. Being held like a baby while watching my PC or TV. 
2. Hunting/being hunted by Timmy.
3. Sitting on the subwoofer and watching TV.
4. Sitting on the arm of my chair and getting her head rubbed.
5. Climbing up and pushing her head against my left ear very firmly and making a "Peep!" noise. If I don't let her, she gets upset and leaves.
6. Playing in the sink with the water dripping. 

Dislikes:

1. Timmy pulling/knocking her off the cart. She yells when he grabs her.
2. Any attempt to look at her teeth.
3. Touching her ears, unless she's in a headrubbing mood.
4. Me yelling.
5. Not paying attention when she "Peeps" at me.


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Jake Likes:
1. Anything I'm eating, especially ham
2. Snuggling in my lap, especially when I sit cross legged.
3. Leash time outside
4. Birds
5. His laser pointer
6. My soft, brown blanket.
7. Following me around.
8. Me playing with his ears, no matter how much I pull on them!
9. When we have company over (he get's crazy excited!)
10. Playing hide and seek

Jake Dislikes:
1. Pizza crust (though he'll take it from me if I'm eating it)
2. Being held
3. Forceful snuggles on my part (I can't help it)
4. When we leave in the morning.
5. When my bedroom door is closed.
6. Belly rubs
7. Water
8. People not paying attention to him.
9. When I leave for more than 2 days (uhoh, I'm on two weeks right now, with two more to go )
10. Getting his nails clipped, you'd swear we were ripping his limps off.


----------



## FurbyFace (May 13, 2013)

Numly likes:
-Sleeping on her back with her belly up and legs spread as wide as they go. 
-Whipped Cream
-Chicken and Ham and Salmon 
-Water (she loves drinking from a faucet and splashing around in puddles)
-Belly rubs 
-Fetch
-Catnip
-Shoe Boxes
-Brushing her teeth

Numly doesn't like:
- The vacuum cleaner (she gets so scared that she gets confused and doesn't know where to hide)
- The vet
- Car rides (we moved to a different state and it took 10 hours. Since than she hates it)
-Bath time (even the waterless bath) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

We have 13 week old kittens  and their biggest like is probably each other  They romp about, pounce on each other, lick each other, nap together...cry out to each other if not together. We notice a few differences too.

Decimal likes...
...to sit on shoulders
...eating
...pouncing on her own shadow
...batting a ball around
...purring

Delta likes...
...lap-sitting
...wand toy with pink fluffy (boa-looking) attachment from the Dollar Store

They both seem to like wearing their collars which was a surprise to me. They are break-away collars that we take off at night. They also like a fresh litter box and fresh litter bowl.

Neither seem to like the idea of having teeth brushed... so that has not been going well. They are not fond of nail trimming either, but I can get it done while they are napping without too much resistance.

Lotu


----------



## Pushkabounce (Nov 6, 2012)

Hehe this is so cute reading all your cats likes and dislikes!

My turn!

*LIKES*

Tinker -

Dry food
Wet food
Raw food
Human food
Food that's not food
All over body massages
Cuddles in bed

Oscar - 

Screwed up balls of paper
Any flavoured yoghurt
Sitting on your shoulder whilst you do chores
Playing chase with Tinker
Eating my spider plants
Attacking my shoe laces every morning when I am trying to get ready to leave for work

Wilson - 

Face tickles
Back tickles
Belly tickles
Sleeping
Rubbing up against everything.. even air
Sniffing my eyelashes

*DISLIKES*

Tinker -

When his food bowl is empty
When the kittens food bowl is emptu
When I don't stroke him as soon as I get in through the front door
When the kittens sniff him bum for too long
Getting drips of water on him when he stands under you whilst you are brushing your teeth

Oscar - 

Not being allowed on the kitchen sides when we are cooking
Strangers
Sudden loud noises
His collar
Having his nails cut

Wilson - 

After thinking long and hard.. Wilson dislikes nothing.. Maybe, sometimes, the hoover when it blows in his face, but that's about it


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

This is a great thread! 

Ruby likes:
- most food, both wet and dry
- treats, especially cheese-flavoured Dreamies
- being held right next to an open window so she can sniff through the gap
- play time!!
- playing with little balls, especially bouncy ones
- sniffing and rubbing on everything in our apartment
- getting into my wardrobe
- when I follow her into the bathroom when she needs to go and clean up right after she's finished (she sometimes calls for me to come with her)
- sitting/lying in the warm and wet shower right after one of us had a shower
- rubbing herself all over me first thing in the morning
- sleeping on my lap under a blanket when it's cold
- playing chasing with us
- meeting new people

Ruby dislikes:
- the vacuum cleaner
- my hair dryer
- being picked up
- being ignored, especially if one of us is on the phone
- any food with lamb in it, she won't even try it
- being alone


----------

